# Being pursued for gas bill I don't owe



## gomoveshift (22 Sep 2011)

Hi there, 

Wasn't sure what forum exactly this should go into so hope it's ok here. Basically I used to live in a house share a year ago & had my name on the gas bill. When I moved out the remaining tenants assured me that the name would be changed on the bill. 

However, I was contacted some time ago by Bord Gáis (who only have my mobile number) to inform me that there was a large arrears on the bill, which is still in my name (grrrr!!). I informed them that I was no longer at the address in question & hadn't been for many months. The girl I spoke to seemed happy with that & thanked me for letting her know what the situation was so I assumed that that was the end of that.

About an hour ago I received a call from BG credit control department about the same bill. I repeated what I had told her colleague the previous time & that I was not admitting liability for the charge since I hadn't used the gas in question & was not resident at the property. She then informed me that a debt collection agency would now become involved & that a court order would be issued against me.

I only have the phone number of one of the tenants who shared the house with me (who I know was planning to move out a few months ago so probably isn't there). I rang his number & it doesn't seem to be working anymore. I no longer have contact details for the landlord or his agent (can't even recall the name) & the PRTB don't give information like that out afaik.

 I'm wary about going to the house itself (& also don't see why I should have to go to the hassle in any case) because of the possibility that the people living there now are scumbags who don't believe in paying utility bills & who therefore might become violent if approached on this issue. 

Anyone got advice on how I should proceed in this matter? Thanks a mill!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2011)

Maybe explain again to _BGE _about when you moved out and give them some evidence (e.g. utility bills in your name at your new address) of when this happened?


----------



## WindUp (22 Sep 2011)

Have you taken your name off the bill now?


----------



## gomoveshift (22 Sep 2011)

Not yet as I only got the second call an hour or so ago & I'm not in the mood to talk to them again. The woman I talked to seemed incredulous that I didn't want to pay them the money, even though I explained to her (had to repeat myself several times) that I hadn't used the gas in question since I wasn't resident at the address. I don't have my name on a gas bill at my new address since it's in my landlord's name. 

The woman who rang me today gave me the number of their customer complaints line, but tbh I get the sinking feeling that they won't be much help to me either.


----------



## 44brendan (22 Sep 2011)

You are currently dealing with the collections dept and their agenda is to collect the money due. As your name was on the bill and they are accustomed to listening to all types of excuses their approach is understandable. However having explained your position full to them if they continue to make these calls it may be classed as harrassment which they are not allowed to do. However if they have your current address they may commence legal proceedings against you.
Your best option now is to write to them directly. Fully explain your position and advise them that the bills were paid to date at the time you left the previous accomodation. If they have'nt got a current address for you I would be reluctant to provide one as it could lead to more problems. Hopefully they will accept your explanation. I presume they are contacting you on your mobile number which strictly speaking they are not allowed to do (if I understand the relevant legislation correctly).


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2011)

gomoveshift said:


> I don't have my name on a gas bill at my new address since it's in my landlord's name.


If you don't have any suitable utility bill to support your claim that you reside at a different address since the date in question then couldn't you show them a copy of your lease?


----------



## gomoveshift (22 Sep 2011)

Hi, afaik they don't have my current address & I don't intend to give it to them if possible. I sure it probably wouldn't be too hard for the Viper or whoever it is they employ in these cases to find it though. What I'm most worried about is my credit rating. I'm currently on the dole with little prospect of paid work but have always paid my bills on time regardless of what else I had to sacrifice & at the moment at least am debt free, really ****ed off that this could affect my chances of getting a mortgage at some point in the future if I did get back on my feet.


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

Be careful - i had this with Airtricity when i moved out of my last place. Took final readings, landlord sais she would submit them. Basically her son moved in as i moved out.....fair enough says I and assumed this would be settled. I had all mail forwarded to my new address when a bill for electric comes along for about €350. I call Airtricity and explain, and they were saying the landlord hadn't submitted readings and informed them i had moved. I advised i could supply bills etc. to show i had not been there since the last bill but they wanted landlord to call them and say "Yes, Flossie has moved out as of xxth December". Got back to Landlord and she was adamanent she gave readings but agreed to call Airtricity and advise. Fair enogh, though that was the end of it. THEN, about 6 weeks later get another bill. Phone up again, and basically they can't accept Landlord's word as they need somebody to take over and be responsible for that period of time. So, new tenant (her son) is using electricity at my expense. Landlady won't take responsibility, so i call her son directly and ask him to call up and take responsibility. He reckons he is with Bord Gais.....anyways, to-ing and fro-ing between Landlord, her son and Airtricity with me saying I am not responsible for that period of time, or even now, but they won't remove my name from the bill until someone calls up.

Eventually i have letters from debt collection agency....again Airtricity called and got a rant from me. Debt collectors were (surprisingly) fairly understanding...I explained situation, and emailed them CC'ing Airtricity insaying i did not owe the money blah blah blah and i would be going to the official regulators if they carried on. Landlord's son EVENTUALLY calls Airtricity (after me mentioning 'legal advic e being sought') and i get a final bill reading. 

Still got debt collection letters to say i owed the sum of €700+ (it was winter months). I went nuts.....basically, eventually it got sorted after about 5 months of chasing constantly. I got €20 compensation for phone calls etc. and they had the cheek to ask if i would consider coming back.

Anyways, i apologise for the rant. Basically, you should have submitted final meter readings when you moved out and got one of the housemates to take over the bill. Until somebody in the property will take it on, you are officially still liable for all bills  It sucks huh?!


----------



## ajapale (22 Sep 2011)

I know this sounds a bit mean but...when you move house it is your responsibility (and yours alone) to ensure that your name is taken off all utility bills.


----------



## mercman (22 Sep 2011)

Why would you bother going over to the tenants that are there now. Simply ask Bord Gais to take your name off the Bill immediately. Unless you find the bloke that was meant to take over the Bill, I think you are going to be stuck with paying for someone else's Gas. You messed up by not changing the Bill. I'd go out of my way to find the last people or this will be a very costly exercise.


----------

